# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Velika pohvala

## jujasica

pozdrav svima.. moj prvi post ovdje...  :Smile:  uglavnom, odučila sam se javiti baš na ovu temu i pohvaliti odn. zahvaliti se cijelom osoblju rodilišta u KB Sestre milosrdnce jer su stvarno bili zakon!!! od zaprimanja gore u rodilištu, sestra (ne znam kak se zove, plava, jako simpa sa prekrasnim osmijehom koji joj nije silazio s usana dok me onako zbunjenu čekala da se ja pripremim za ctg) i doktorica Jukić koja mi je bila i poslije na vizitama - uglavnom, topao i ljudski prvi dodir s rodilištem meni je puno značio... 
onda doktori i sestre primalje na porodu.. ma nemam dovoljno lijepih riječi kojima bih ih nahvalila... dr. Grbavac (s kapicom djeda mraza - ja rodila na Badnjak, pa je bilo prigodno)) i sestra Irina su bili najviše zaslužni za moj super-porod od 3 sata bez rezanja (a ja prvorotkinja...  :Smile:  )... jako smireno su mi objašnjavali svaku promjenu tijeka poroda i kad je kucnuo čas da malo čudovište izroni van, zajedno smo istiskali i bilo je gotovo u tren oka!!! dobro, i moj muž je bio divan i jako koristan, trčao oko mene, vlažio usne, kriomice pomalo davao vode, masirao po leđima da trudovi manje bole (u što ga je uputila dr. Djaković - još jedna super doktorica koja je ful pomagala i lijepo objašnjavala neke stvari na porodu) tako da ne zanemarim važnost njegove uloge...  :Smile: 
nakon poroda, na odjelu babinjača - sestre su totalno cool... ima nekih koje na prvu djeluju strogo, ali ja stvarno nisam imala niti jedno neugodno iskustvo s njima... i još da spomenem sestre koje se brinu za bebice - njih najmanje voliš jer ti one odnose  bebice u sobu za novorođenčad, ali im se i najviše veseliš kada ti beba treba doći... pogotovo u 5 ujutro onako lijepe i mirišljave...  :Smile:  
možda su mene hormoni dobro oprali pa sam tako sva nja-nja prema tim doktorima i sestrama, ali nakon svega kaj se načitaš i čuješ, ovo je bilo jedno prekrasno iskustvo...  :Smile:

----------


## jujasica

ja se ispričavam, ovo je trebalo ići pod temu Vinogradska...  :Smile:

----------

